# NGK bkr7e vs. bkr9e



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

Running a mk4 VrT, running 20psi,
car is running really strong, but feels like it looses a bunch of its spark around 6000rpm...

ive been running NGK bkr7e's for the first little while now and this problem has not gone away.
so i was planning on going with a colder plug thinkin i might be getting a little bit of detonation near the top end of my powerband..

any thoughts.
i see on Bill Schimmels site, he recommends them for anyone 200-300hp over stock...

im just thinking the 7's are still to hot for my setup..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

so just skip over the 8e's huh?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_so just skip over the 8e's huh?

LOL, no one wants 8's silly. I think a colder plug would be a wise choice for the summer months. As for colder temps. I would'nt recommend them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_so just skip over the 8e's huh?

well i was thinking of going with a set of 8's and a set of 9's for experiment sake.
ill try the 8's first,
but am i going in the right direction??
cause other then this little bitty issue at the top end, the car is running great, with no misses or anything down low.
just under the full 18psi load at the top end, i get the bit of breakup, using 0.025" gap all around
haha and thanks Quintin.
oh and p.s ill be sending u some $$ soon for that thermostatic VR sandwich plate you had told me might be available on its own


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostedDubVR6T420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedDubVR6T420* »_
LOL, no one wants 8's silly. I think a colder plug would be a wise choice for the summer months. As for colder temps. I would'nt recommend them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









yeah i store it in the winter so only summer driving.

should i go 8's or 9's????, i plan on running 22psi with water/meth soon, only runing 18psi without for now


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I would def start with the 8's going too cold will foul the plugs causing more misfire issues.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I would def start with the 8's going too cold will foul the plugs causing more misfire issues.

than the 8's it is!








thanks Quintin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

funny part is, quite a few guys on here are running the bkr7e's at the same gap as me and not getting any break up at all.
???


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

im running NGK 9s @ ~.018 gap since last november and no misses even at 20 to 23psi... also using water/meth and stock old coilpack 
im actually gonna change them later today and somewhat getting ready for show&go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_funny part is, quite a few guys on here are running the bkr7e's at the same gap as me and not getting any break up at all.
???

My impression, is that 50% off all guys/girls in here are running 10psi and under..... So no break up. 20 psi is so much fun








Kubotapowered ran 28psi/coilpack with 0.24 bkr7e plugs....


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:46 AM 4-2-2010_


----------

